# Should Master Pyraminx be added to the Weekly Competition?



## Mike Hughey (Dec 4, 2018)

This thread will be open for 3 weeks.

Vote *yes *ONLY if you BOTH want the event added AND intend to compete in it if possible.

Vote *no *if you specifically don't want the event added.

If the event receives at least 18 Yes votes (10% of the weekly average of participants) AND ALSO has more Yes votes than No votes, it will be added to the competition.

Responses other than Yes or No will not have any impact on the decision. Your response can be changed up until the poll closes.


----------



## Julio974 (Dec 6, 2018)

At 22 votes, voters are interestingly polarized between « Yes, I’ll compete » and « No, I’ll not compete », and none for « No ». Strange.


----------



## CornerCutter (Dec 7, 2018)

Only 5 away!


----------



## T1_M0 (Dec 9, 2018)

Yeess

Should I by a qiyi to replace my shengshou then


----------



## Julio974 (Dec 13, 2018)

2 weeks from the end of the poll, here's my prediction:
I consider it as *Likely to be added as an official SSWC event!* (80% sure)
Expected final percentages:
Yes: 55%
No: 10%
I won't compete: 25%
I don't care: 10%


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 25, 2018)

This poll has closed, and while it was not quite as overwhelming as was Redi Cube, it is still pretty convincing - Master Pyraminx will be added to the weekly competition for next year. 40 votes yes, 12 votes no.

At the moment, I guess I'm planning to just use a random move scrambler for it, which would be pretty easy to put together. I know of no random state scramblers for it. I'm not sure I did the calculations right, but it seems to me like Master Pyraminx is somewhat less complex than a 3x3x3, so one would think a reasonable-speed random state scrambler might be possible (although probably challenging). Does anyone have one?

If I do go with random moves, what's a good move count to use?


----------



## cubeshepherd (Dec 25, 2018)

Mike Hughey said:


> This poll has closed, and while it was not quite as overwhelming as was Redi Cube, it is still pretty convincing - Master Pyraminx will be added to the weekly competition for next year. 40 votes yes, 12 votes no.
> 
> At the moment, I guess I'm planning to just use a random move scrambler for it, which would be pretty easy to put together. I know of no random state scramblers for it. I'm not sure I did the calculations right, but it seems to me like Master Pyraminx is somewhat less complex than a 3x3x3, so one would think a reasonable-speed random state scrambler might be possible (although probably challenging). Does anyone have one?
> 
> If I do go with random moves, what's a good move count to use?


YEA!!! I am really looking forward to having Master Pyraminx in the weekly competition. Thank you very much @Mike Hughey for all the work and time that you have done (and will continue to do) for this event to be added (as well as for the Redi cube), it is much appreciated by everyone here.

I am not certain how useful this Master Pyraminx scrambler will be for you, but it is what I have been using for a while now, and it seems to work really well, so it might be worth checking out: https://jsfiddle.net/8czzaboz/


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 25, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> I am not certain how useful this Master Pyraminx scrambler will be for you, but it is what I have been using for a while now, and it seems to work really well, so it might be worth checking out: https://jsfiddle.net/8czzaboz/


Thanks - I did see it (in fact, I had it open in another window before you posted this!).  As you can see, it's extremely simple - simple enough that it's an entirely obvious program. I can probably simply modify my big cube scramble generator to handle a tetrahedral puzzle and get the same results. But thanks for pointing it out.

That scrambler uses a length of 42 moves. Can anyone comment on whether it's a good number to use?


----------



## Julio974 (Dec 25, 2018)

I don’t have this puzzle but it seems that 40 moves would be ok, using a 4x4-like notation:
« u » for the U tip
« U » for the U pyramid
« Uw » for the U wide pyramid


----------



## nms777 (Dec 27, 2018)

I'm really glad it's being added cause I just got a master pyraminx for Christmas and I'm having a lot of fun with it despite how much regular pyraminxes annoy me, probably because it's a new challenge and there's more to the solve besides the tips than there is on a regular pyraminx. Tips still annoy me but master pyraminx is a fun event and I'm excited to compete in it.


----------

